# Close-Out listings by Jeff @ Tools4cheap



## drs23 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got this email from Jeff. I'm sure others have as well so this is posted for those that perhaps didn't receive it.

http://www.tools4cheap.net/products.php?cat=56

Looks like a few goodies there.


----------

